
Sending tiny robots into the body to collect foreign objects - edward
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21699101-sending-tiny-robots-body-collect-foreign-objects-fantastic-voyage
======
known
Interesting. Hope dialysis will become easier with this technology

